#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Origin of Sedimentary Rockin environmental engineering  lecture notes download

## akansha gupta

The various shades of red and white occur in the thin beds of siltstone  and mudstone deposited on an ancient tidal flat about 220 million years  ago. Thin layers of siltstone and shale each contining ripple marks,  mudcracks, and rain imprints combine to tell the history recorded in the  rock now exposed in this colorful cliff. The record of Earths history  preserved in sedimentary rocks is truly remarkable. Each bedding plane  is a remnant of what was once the surface of Earth. he geologic processes operating on Earths surface produce only subtle  changes in the landscape during a human lifetime, but over a period of  tens of thousands or millions of years, the effect of these processes is  considerable. Given enough time, the erosive power of the hydrologic  system can reduce an entire mountain range to a featureless lowland. In  the process, the eroded debris is transported by rivers and deposited as  new layers of sedimentary rock.





  Similar Threads: Folds in environmental engineering  free lecture notes download Magma in environmental engineering  free lecture notes download Difference Between Igneous, Sedimentary and Metamorphic Rocks  in environmental engineering  pdf download Coal- Its origin and occurrence in Indiain environmental engineering   pdf download Climate  in environmental engineering free lecture notes download

----------

